# ibs and anxiety



## terribletummy (Dec 30, 2010)

Seems like I only have to go to the bathroom a lot when I have either work or school. First thing in the morning I'm already worrying, about what you ask? I DON'T KNOW! I have now resorted to taking online classes and I sometimes giveaway my shifts for work. At first I was only having trouble with school but now it's caring into me having to go to work. Yeah before something like a presentation or an interview I would get nervous and have to use the bathroom more than usual but it would go away once I was on my way. Now I always feel on edge. I do a very good job at work so I have no reason to worry, heck I have no reason more than the "normal" person because I'm financially stable, for the most part. Any suggestions?Thanks!


----------



## Koldoon5 (Dec 1, 2010)

Well,when I have anxiety,I do anything I can to relax.I take a hot bath,read,listen to gentle music,and try not to think about it.If you find this doesn't help,you can always take Imodium with you or first thing in the morning.Hope it helps!


----------



## shorty23 (Jan 16, 2011)

I don't have any suggestions but I can relate to what your going through! I'm also a college student and will often times plan things on how I feel that day. For me it does help to listen to music.


----------



## terribletummy (Dec 30, 2010)

yeah, i have found that music helps too but sometimes it's just not available. like at my work it's a no-no sometimes and they don't know about my issues. the reason why i haven't said anything is because all of my 6 managers have big mouths! i swear its like being back in high school-_-.


----------



## shorty23 (Jan 16, 2011)

Most jobs don't let people listen to music while working. About two maybe three years ago when I was working on campus we were allowed to listen to our ipods just as long as it didn't interfere with our work. Of course, there were those who ended up abusing this right and they no longer allowed employees to listen to music via Ipod. I can understand how it would be very awkward to explain to your bosses of your problem. If you ever need to talk with someone I'm not only a great listener but I can also relate to your current situation.


----------



## mini13 (Jan 7, 2008)

I totally understand what you are going through. I'm in University and at first I was opting for all online classes as well. In fact I will drop classes if they are too small like 25 people, or if they are too long. I try to stick to 70-80 person classes because if I get up I can kinda sneak out. However, for me what has helped the anxiety over the years is trying to find comfort in patterns, like knowing if I take imodium now I will be okay for a few hours, or if I know I have a class I make sure to go before class and sit by an exit. Just little things I'm sure we all do instinctually. The biggest thing is you feel you can't trust your body, one minute you are fine the next your not so it is hard to plan but where ever you can eliminate the potential to make it worse helps. Also if you have anxiety sugar and coffee should be avoided it will only make it worse.


----------

